# AutoBrite MagiFoam Review



## seaneyb (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay guys so my first ever review on any products.

So i ran out of autofinesse avalanche which i still vote as a very good snow foam. It does what it says on the tin (bottle). I decided however to branch out there and try and find something else which is just as good if not better.

After a lot of research i came across Autobrite, i wasn't familure with their products so i gave it a punt after seeing the group buy. £28 5L delivered who could say no?

So heres the blurb from the site:

Magifoam has been formulated to be a concentrated ultra high foam additive that will produce an extremely stable dense foam when used through a Heavy Duty foam lance. With a light banana scent this product is extremely pleasant to work with and the stable foam produced will linger for up to and over 30 minutes meaning that there is no more rushing around to clean wheels, badges or door shuts like before whilst the foam is dwelling. By using magifoam as a foam prewash the risk of swirl marks and scratches when washing the car is dramatically reduced.

Superior, Safe Cleaning Action
Very High Foaming 
Banana Scented
Economical to use. 
Produces a blanket of foam on vehicle
Dwells on car surface up to 30 minutes giving you maximum penetration and cleaning
Contains biodegradable surfactants
LSP safe
Leaves a great finsh!

---------------------------------------------------

Now after unboxing and screwing on the pump i cleaned out my snow foam lance and filled just over 1 inch of snow foam. I then topped up the fluid with warm water and gave the mixture a good shake for 30 seconds to make sure its fully mixed together. Initial thoughts are it does not smell like Bananas it smells quite toxic which i did not like. I then thought i hope it does the trick and does not strip off any of the Sealants or Wax.

So here's the car in question. This is my Fiesta ST, it currently has 1 coat of Jetseal 109 over all Glass and body panels. It also has 2 coats of dodo juice purple haze pro over the top. Alloys are sealed with CG wheel guard.

Now the car, this car hasn't been washed in 10 days so it has accumulated a fair amount of road dirt and salt from the roads.

















Left the foam for about 20 minutes and it was still stuck to the car! Time to rinse and see whats what!











I can definitely say it is the best pre wash i have ever used to date. I would say it doesn't smell that great however it does make this up extremely with the grime cutting.

Thoroughly recommend this product to any detailer and customer.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## TheStig89 (Jun 13, 2009)

Darn thats not an awful lot of grime for 10 days lmao, mine looks like that after 1 or 2, also a black car

But I agree, Magifoam was the first foam I used, then I tried snow foam from AB, and also CG NTSF, neither came close to MF in my opinion.

I find providing the car is well sealed/waxed Magifoam could be used as a no touch wash if done every other day, but mine hadn't had any wax in a while and a lot of grime and muck meant I needed to give it an actual wash xD

Lovely car though and looks like you definitely put the effort in the last time you gave it love


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

I did a video of this the other month, I am a convert to magifoam , cost wise and how effective the product is. The only annoyance I have is how long it sits about on the deck! It takes ages to clear, which adds the need to hose down well afterwards. 

I had never noticed the "Banana Scented" bit, cant get any hint of that myself.

The colored stuff is funky, but I cant justify the £11 price difference for solely a different color. (5L size, valid at the time of this post)
Looks a bit watery in the picture, how long was it after? 

Nice review though, good clear pictures.


----------



## seaneyb (Mar 26, 2009)

WhenIwake said:


> I did a video of this the other month, I am a convert to magifoam , cost wise and how effective the product is. The only annoyance I have is how long it sits about on the deck! It takes ages to clear, which adds the need to hose down well afterwards.
> 
> I had never noticed the "Banana Scented" bit, cant get any hint of that myself.
> 
> ...


It applied really thick actually, i took these pictures about 10 minutes after applying. Agree it stayed on the floor for 24 hours, i did wash it down with the pressure washer and hose which was then swept into the drain as it was dripping off.

It doesn't smell of bananas at all, it smells like TRF. I have seen the coloured stuff but i do not think it makes that much difference.


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

seaneyb said:


> It applied really thick actually, i took these pictures about 10 minutes after applying. Agree it stayed on the floor for 24 hours, i did wash it down with the pressure washer and hose which was then swept into the drain as it was dripping off.
> 
> It doesn't smell of bananas at all, it smells like TRF. I have seen the coloured stuff but i do not think it makes that much difference.


Its proper shaving foam thick on application 

The colored stuff makes no difference on cleaning ability, just looks funky and turns peoples heads when they see you spraying your car with bright purple foam! :lol: In the 500ml version it was a £1 difference so thought what the heck! Cant justify the hike for the larger bottles.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

There's definitely a banana smell to it! I hate bananas with a passion and my heightened sense of smell to their aroma definitely caught whiff! :-D 
Awesome product though, totally agree. Only had a small bottle free with the lance gb but so far it's the best stuff I've used. Have some BH turning up tomorrow so will see how that compares.


----------



## MattDoleman (May 8, 2011)

Ordered some of this yesterday  looking forward to seeing what it can do! my last foam was AngelWax fast foam, and I rated that quite highly!


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

It's pretty good stuff and applies real thick (maybe too thick, i don't know)


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

im looking at the group buy at the mo for my christmas prezzie. cant believe how much dirt it lifts off. looks good


----------



## Lourensz (Jul 15, 2013)

its not the snow foam its the lancer that makes it thick, the mixture.

I use thebigshiner, can get 10 liters for £16 delivered, good stuff imo.


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice review.

I've just gotten some of this, will wait the car to get a bit dirtier first before I use it.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Lourensz said:


> its not the snow foam its the lancer that makes it thick, the mixture.
> 
> I use thebigshiner, can get 10 liters for £16 delivered, good stuff imo.


Where's that from mate? Is that ph neutral stuff?


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Magifoam is a very good prewash/snowfoam, I also got the blue version but can't really see any difference in cleaning ability. As mentioned, CG NTSF is also a very good product and I got a feeling it also left behind a litte more gloss than the Magifoam.
Unfortunately none of these products are available in Norway so I have to buy them from UK, which does make it more expensive.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

It's a good snow foam, best I've used.

I do find that if you've got a lot of dirt on the car, or if the LSP isn't that fresh, that it does struggle a bit and needs an orange pre-wash before it to do its best.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice little review, appreciated...:thumb:

As shown with the pics with water still left in sheets in places usual wing and hatch and bonnet edge that it will not take all the muck off, but the less left for a two bucket wash the less chance of causing marking moving muck around.

Dont ever leave the top off your bottle or it will congeal.

Not my fave snow foam but any reduction in dirt is a good thing as long as any chemicals dont mark trims etc.

Really do appreciate a pre wash foam.

Some say a power washer is what strips the muck off and yes it can take lumps of thick chunks off but wont take off the final close layers or dirt it needs the foam to work on it and then it can move it.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

do you need to citrus prewash when using these kind of decent snowfoams?

i know crap ones you do but these and bilt hamber, do you need citrus?


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

NorthantsPete said:


> do you need to citrus prewash when using these kind of decent snowfoams?
> 
> i know crap ones you do but these and bilt hamber, do you need citrus?


The answer really is that it depends. And the depends is on a host of factors:

How dirty is the car? If its just dusty then probably not. If its caked on road film - it will probably help.

How strong is the snow foam mix/citrus mix? Too much will hit your LSP

How delicate is your LSP? If its a show wax, you're probably going to kill it with a TFR style snow foam (which Magifoam is)


----------



## Jacko4575 (Aug 7, 2017)

Magifoam was my go to for very longtime but after using BH (was late the party on that one) I haven't touched it since. Have over 3L of concentrate available if anyone fancy a swap?


----------

